# CGC help needed



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Maybe he's lost interest. They flag like that sometimes. You may need to find a new and exciting motivator, a tastier treat, a new toy before and after practice or right in the middle...take a break and play with him. Try a couple of new places to practice, but with low distractions. You may have to go backwards in the distraction category and work back up. He just needs more practice. Make your training times short and fun, not drudgery. You don't want to sour him to training. Try to put a little twist on things when you practice...better rewards, more fun...rev him up a little. Don't let your worry or discouragement be known. Break things down into smaller parts, making it easier for him to earn a treat. Then try him out again in class. He'll get back on track. It's perfectly normal for dogs of all ages to regress a little or be unable to generalize what they've learned in a new scenario, even if some things are the same. And at his age, they do sort of get discombobbled.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well you know what your homework is for having a shot at passing the test at the end of the class. I would take it from the beginning and work on making sit and down fun again. Practice at home and release to a treat or play. Add duration and ability to resist distractions in easy locations then go out on the road to as many different kinds of places as possible to help your teenager generalize these behaviors. Don't get frustrated, be positive and supportive and it will all come back together.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Teenagers are the wooorst. Good advice above. Just adding that teens do come around in time. Mia loved agility as a puppy, hated agility as a teenager, and then got jealous when her brother got to do it, and decided she loved it again when she was about 2 yo. Go figure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Teenage dogs are at least as bad as teenage humans!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

A really good article about teenagers It may have some suggestions that help you


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

spindledreams that is a very nice piece. It hits all they key concepts with positive management ideas.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What I've come to believe is that as they are transitioning from puppy hood to adult hood, the same things don't interest them anymore. There are bound to be more environmental competitors that weren't as noticeable to the puppy before when you were the bigger part of his world. Now you're not the biggest part of his world. His world is expanding. He's getting more independent, just like human kids at various stages, as they explore their bigger world. Mother Nature says they_ have _to explore and find out what's safe or dangerous, what might do them some good etc, or they wouldn't survive long enough to become adults. So this is all very natural and not a young dog being "stubborn" or "naughty" or "blowing you off" or "being dominant." All those things are total b.s. and old school. 

So, as they approach this age, and their hormones are getting wacky, it's always been my experience to beat 'em to it and really beef up the training a little ahead of time or when they might start these shenanigans. Think up ways you can become even _more_ special and interesting, more fun, have better stuff to play with and reward with. By shortening their training times, you can make it easy to wind up leaving them wanting more. So stop working with the dog well ahead of his distraction or boredom creeping in. Stop while he's doing something wonderful and go do something else. You can come back to it later. And since there are bound to be more external competing motivators, work somewhere where there are fewer distractions for a little while, where external stimuli is more boring and then work 'em back in slowly as he learns his lessons in focus on you, attention spans, better sits and more prompt recalls etc etc. 

Classes are great. But sometimes one size doesn't fit all. And they're looooong and distracting. Don't have huge expectations for great things at class. That's good for socialization and getting tips, a little practice around other dogs and stuff. But the real foundation, I think will take place when you practice outside of class, as your pup learns from the bottom up what is going to work best for him and then applying it other places...class etc.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm taking a CGC class with Noelle, who is almost 18 months, so just a wee bit older than your dog. Noelle hasn't "forgotten" anything, but the level of self control when overstimulated in class can be a problem. She's not the easily obedient puppy anymore, so I need to work harder to be more interesting to her.

One way that I make sits and downs fun for my dog, and make myself look and feel like an idiot, is getting a bunch of very tasty treats and singing to my dog,

If you're happy and you know it you will sit.
If you're happy and you know it you will sit.
If you're happy and you know it
And you really want to show it
If you're happy and you know it you will sit.

Now, Noelle actually pays attention during this game. Why? Because it's a game. It's fun. I make sure it's fun. I can put different cues in the song, should sit/down/stay/heel/hug/spin. Noelle enjoys it because I sound like I'm having fun and inviting her into my fun. 

We have trouble in class because it's super stimulating and there's a lot of extreme distractions, so I need to keep her focused and happy. Is it easy? No. Is it fun? Most of the time. 

Will Noelle get her CGC when we're done with class? Probably not. Noelle is still 60% puppy and maturing extremely slowly. That's OK. We're having fun together and in the end, that's what matters. Teenage dogs really are like teenage people. Mature one moment, and flaky the next. Ride the wave, friend. Ride the wave.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I'm taking a CGC class with Noelle, who is almost 18 months, so just a wee bit older than your dog. Noelle hasn't "forgotten" anything, but the level of self control when overstimulated in class can be a problem. She's not the easily obedient puppy anymore, so I need to work harder to be more interesting to her.
> 
> One way that I make sits and downs fun for my dog, and make myself look and feel like an idiot, is getting a bunch of very tasty treats and singing to my dog,
> 
> ...


I love your post, especially that "ride the wave." It's _so_ true. Growing up, as we all know is a process. Training a dog doesn't happen over night or really...in any set period. They're always learning, just like all of us. And every time you interact with your dog is an opportunity to reinforce something or not...to teach him a little something. And as time goes by, your puppy will gradually grow into a nicely behaved adult who knows some good skills. And I love the emphasis on having fun...in any way you know how. Wonderful.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I will be having fun and being silly with Cooper while we practice. Spindledreams that article was what I needed. Now on to making yummier treates. I think if we don't pass this time I will wait until he is over 2 to try again and keep working on it in the mean time.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Click-N-Treat;2816353
One way that I make sits and downs fun for my dog said:


> I want a video of this game. It sounds right up my alley.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Cracking up over the singing of "If you're happy and you know it...." Wonderful image.

My spoo is now 8. We have a mini training of a couple of commands, plus a sit before every meal. He is highly alert, being hungry I am sure helps. It has now morphed into the final thing before getting to eat being.... I lick my lips, he joyfully sits and then lifts one front paw high in the air in a wave... Then I say 'ok-take it' and he charges over to his food. He does not go to his food before I say the magic words. And yes, it is fun.

Last time I house sat for a friend I taught her dog the same thing. They both did it at once, then went to their separate food dishes. My friend really got a charge out of it when she came home a week later.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use to teach my dogs in the past to sit first while I put their food down for them so they wouldn't leap around or act piggish or knock the bowls out of my hands. 

My little poodle boys are naturally so patient while I fix their meal, which takes a lot longer being a raw food diet to prepare. They don't make a sound and Maurice usually lies in the dining room adjacent to the kitchen and Matisse usually sits or lies down somewhere in the kitchen. They never pester me or act all excitable or intense. I never taught them to behave this way and I don't care if they sit, stand, lie down or anything because they're so pleasant and patient. When it's ready, I start to walk with the bowls in my hands toward their crates and they zoom in ahead of me into their crates and wait politely for the bowls to arrive. lol. Sometimes I say, "go to bed" as I always have to teach them to go in their crates on cue. But now lately, they beat me to it when I pick up their bowls and take my first step in that direction. haha. Such good little boys. As they mature, civilization sets in. haha.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm, I just remembered something else. It has become so ingrained I don't even think about it any more.

Do you give your dog treats? When? I have a friend that just gives her dog treats any old time, or when he comes to her and begs. 

I use every treat as a good behavior or training reinforcement. So the minimum he can get away with is a sit. If I ask him to do something else, that is when he gets his treat. He doesn't realize it, but he is actually working for his treat, but he loves doing it

He never just gets a treat for the heck of it (unless I ask him to do something), and definitely not if he begs for one.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh! Haha...not my dogs. Treats rain from the sky for my little darling princes. They hardly have to do a thing but be adorable. That's all I ask. :act-up:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

The reason I do that with the treats is that I have and want to keep a really well trained dog. So every little treat is just a way for him to practice something while enjoying it and getting a treat. I rarely bother with actual training sessions any more

And he really is one of the best trained dogs I know. It's almost embarrassing how many people ask me to train their kids.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I wouldn't have a dog that _wasn't_ well trained or well behaved. I just don't believe in _nothing in life is free,_ but rather, _lots of things in life are free. _I get what I want from my relationship with my dogs more than any single rigid method or constraint. I do agree with reinforcing behavior I like. But there's a little difference in what I'm thinking. (I think) lol.

I love this trainer and agree with her. 

https://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB1246


This takes her a little bit to get going but it's very insightful for anyone...in general. And entertaining. She shares my sentiments.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Poodlebeguiled! Sdao sounds fascinating from what I can read here. I bet I am doing much of what she says. I definitely am the total opposite of being "harsh, resistant, and controlling...".... And my dog gets tons of affection and play for no reason other than joy for both of us, just not food treats.

From what I can see though she might also point out not reinforcing a behavior she does not want her dog to have? I don't know for sure since I haven't read it and am going by comments. But that was my point in my previous post in not just willy nilly handing out treats, even though I didn't go on to explain it.. 

My friend who did hand out treats when ever, actually taught her dog to bark non stop when what she wanted was the opposite, and reinforced him jumping on people when she really didn't want this. She had a hard time seeing what she was doing to train this. She thought she was bribing him to not do it.

I am going to try to get hold of one of Sdao's books:. Thanks again. Have you been able to have personal lessons from her?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

No I haven't taken personal lessons from her. But I like her a lot. She sees things that I think a lot of trainers miss. 

As far as treats raining down from the sky, that may be a bit of an exaggeration. But my point was that I don't make them perform for me for _everything_ they get, be it treats, affection, play etc. I am however, very conscious of my timing. It's become habit that I take note of what the dog is doing and if it's something I'm not crazy about behavior wise, I won't be furnishing a treat at that moment. I'll wait a little bit and see what happens. I freely give treats, affection, respond to a request to play...many such things the dog may want and while I'll not respond to obnoxious behavior, I _will _answer a request as long as it's polite. I don't require them to perform for every little thing they get. They are taught the things I want them to know and they have very nice manners, have lots of personality, are happy and are a joy to live with. Training and learning are a fluid thing. There's always something that can use improvement or something new they can learn and I can learn. So, it isn't static but an ever-evolving thing.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

I was hoping to give you a glowing report of Cooper progress, but I have been sick all week and we did not get in the practice I wanted too and I was too sick to take him to class. Next week is the test, who knows, but we will be practicing this week.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...I'm so sorry you've been sick. Is it a cold or flu?  Hope you'll be feeling better soon. Depending on what day the test is on, you still might be able to pull it off if you get in a little more practice. If it doesn't go well, don't worry. You can try again. Get well soon.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I am however, very conscious of my timing. It's become habit that I take note of what the dog is doing and if it's something I'm not crazy about behavior wise, I won't be furnishing a treat at that moment.
> 
> I'll wait a little bit and see what happens. I freely give treats, affection, respond to a request to play...many such things the dog may want and while I'll not respond to obnoxious behavior, I _will _answer a request as long as it's polite. I don't require them to perform for every little thing they get. They are taught the things I want them to know and they have very nice manners, have lots of personality, are happy and are a joy to live with. Training and learning are a fluid thing. There's always something that can use improvement or something new they can learn and I can learn. So, it isn't static but an ever-evolving thing.


This sounds very much like me and my spoo  Timing is critically important..... And I refuse to recognize obnoxious behavior... won't even look at him (actually often look up in the air) ... it's interesting ... he quits quickly and comes around calmly to watch me until I smile and nod, and then comes for affection. 

( The treats rain down from heaven thing was super confusing and reminded me exactly of the friend that keeps rewarding bad behavior and reinforcing it, therefore training it - thanks for clarifying. )


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

Cooper did not pass but I was very proud of him considering we did not practice much because my cold was so bad. 

He didn't pass the reaction to another dog...he wanted to go play and would not refocus on me. He also struggled with sit, but not down or stay, he did a great stay. His coming when called was funny, his doggy buddy from obedience 2 class went to Cooper instead on his owner and that got Cooper all excited so when it was Cooper's turn, Cooper when to his buddy's owner instead of me.

I was very glad to see Cooper enjoyed the petting by a stranger and was not phased by the supervised separation.

Now I know what we need to work on....ignoring other dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, at least you both got the experience and know what to really work on. You can try again later...just sounds like he needs more practice. That's kind of funny how he went to the other person...he's a social butterfly, which is great for this. And that he didn't mind the supervised separation. Good luck with your practice. I bet you'll get it next try if you get some of those things better. 

Hope your cold is better.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Your attitude is lovely. "We didn't pass, but we know what we need to work on" is the ticket to success. It is too bad being sick got in the way of the practice that probably would have made it come together.

I took a private lesson with Javelin this morning and we worked on his heeling and also go outs and jumping. My trainer thought his heeling was really lovely and that his go outs were as good as those her OTCh dog does. Hooray Javelin, right? Then we set him up to work on the jumps (disconnected from the go out with turn and sit). He was terrible about waiting in the right spot. He was all set to move with me and send himself over the jumps. I get it. He loves the jumping and is very charged up over knowing it is what we are doing next, but please big boy you need to collect your head and show us some impulse control. While we were working on that people started coming in for the class that starts after we finish and the first person is the woman who helps me at my classes on Fridays. Deb told her how beautiful his earlier work had been and then said so of course he had to fail at something. The point being if you do everything right the first time you don't necessarily learn from that, but if you struggle through and solve a problem you've learned a lot.

I am sure you will work out those few problems and pass the CGC the next time you test for it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm sorry you didn't pass, but you do have a great attitude about the result. Only half the people in my class passed - it isn't easy and not feeling well from a miserable cold doesn't help.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you I am feeling better.

My trainer emailed everyone their results, because She doesn't like to embarrass people if their dogs don't pass. In Cooper's email she mentioned how she enjoyed watching Cooper grow up and also reminded me not to worry about passing because he is a teenager after all.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Cooper and you sound like you will be a wonderful team. Knowing what to work on is great I would rather have a dog that is too friendly and goes to others than one of those that is aggressive any day. Cheers in your progress


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Your trainer sounds like a smart lady. In hindsight, the first 3-ish years is really just foundation for what they can accomplish and you can get expect later. There's absolutely no reason to be discouraged.


----------

